# "Field Strip Technology" Part 2



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When I first learned of this assembly, I had my doubts. I wondered if the blade would wobble at the worst possible time. As I said, I believe nine "FST" knives are now available, I bought three, one has some issues.

The first one from the left is a replacement Monashee. I'll admit, the first one was shipped to Annie. Oh, it is more than adequate as a slicer, but I doubt Annie will be cracking coconuts with hers. This second Monashee has a tighter build, and if she wants that one, I'll be happy to mail that one to her, as well.

Now for the treatise. I've reached the age (and like my father) where I will wear two differing socks if they make my feet feel comfortable in boots. I drive a 24 year old F-150, because if you're ever caught near an explosion, it's those 'ladder frame' Ford trucks that are going to save their owners. And while I'm confrontational, I wind up using 1960s slang that pussy millennials don't understand.

Having said that, I now carry different knives. Yes, yes, there a switchblade in one of my pockets, heck, there's a fire extinguisher in your house, tit for tat.

But I now carry "FST" knives. In fact, my wife and I are going to eat today at a restaurant with the little Prequel, this establishment does not offer knives to patrons. And without a doubt, the knife, the handles and the entire pivot will be soaked in gravy--and I could carry less.

And if I am ever trapped going to a building or a meeting that will not permit weapons, I'll lay down the automatic, and carry that knife at the far end, the first "FST" knife made, the "Homefront."

I need to cut things. The world is a chronic mess. I put Rossi Boot wax on my Tysons and I carry a knife that comes apart with no tools. I think the axis of the planet just shifted...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife and I went to our favorite restaurant yesterday, and as usual, I asked to be seated in the section of my favorite server. I set out that Monashee folder to use to slice lunch, and the server admired it.

I'm beginning to feel guilty about the knives I've secured. I have everything I need and/or want. As I wished to underline my gratitude of his service, I left him his usual tip, and gave him the Monashee.

Now I have four cheaper knives I got from my supplier which will be given to the bookstore's manager so his employees will have something decent to open incoming boxes. I also have three pristine "No Time Off" folders that are at the risk of gathering dust. They'll have to go.

BTW, I'm going to need a new hobby...


----------

